# ADA Amazonia Experience in the Lower Mainland



## Annextro (Nov 7, 2016)

Looking to hear people's experiences using ADA Amazonia aquasoil in their planted aquariums with the water we have here in the Lower Mainland!

I've been reading a lot in to how ADA aquasoil lowers both pH and KH, but I'm wondering how it behaves in water with already low pH and KH. For instance, our tap water is pretty neutral at 7.0 pH +/- 0.5 with near 0 KH.

My aquarium rests at about 6.6-6.8 pH when CO2 is off and drops to around 6.0-6.2 when it's on - KH is around 2-4.

Most people report it dropping their KH to 0 and bringing their pH down from mid-high 7s down to low 6s, even down towards 5.0. With pH already this low, will it really affect it much? Should I be worried about the resulting low buffering capacity and drastic swings in pH when the CO2 starts pumping? My plan is to cycle the new soil in a spare tank as I am re-scaping an existing tank, so the ammonia spikes are not a concern at this moment. I'll also be adding a layer of Amazonia on top of the Eco Complete I have right now, so it won't be 100% Amazonia in the tank.

Curious to hear of the experiences people have using it around the area where our water is already rather soft and neutral. Any input is welcomed and appreciated 🙂.

Thanks!


----------

